# Big Bellied Molly lost an eye?



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

When i woke up this morning i saw one of my big bellied mollies floating at the top of the water. When i took a closer look, he was missing his eye. He was fine last night and looked normal when i fed them. 

Any idea what caused this? 

I am suspecting that it was the feeder goldfish that is getting pretty big (4-5 inches) in the tank. I am going to move him as soon as the other tank finished cycling, it's not quite done yet.
Do you guys think that it was possibly the goldfish?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

could have had a fight with any of the other fish or caught it on something.
One of my glowlite tetras had a crushed eye one morning, and one of my part grown swords was missing an eye one day. Who knows what is going on in the night!!
keep the water extra clean and separate him until he heals.
mouse


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

it could be that he caught it on the filter or that he got stuck between soemthing. goldfish arent known to attack other fish


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention that the big bellied molly was dead this morning. It was usually a very lively fish. Strange though... it just all of the sudden dies overnight with one eyeball missing. Like someone here said, it might have been that it got into a fight overnight. However... the only fish i have in my tank are all peaceful community fish other than the pleco and feeder goldfish.


----------



## pauldredge (Aug 31, 2005)

it is most likely that it died for what ever reason and then once it was dead the eye got eaten, fish do tend to like to feed on the dead.....


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It probably happened like pauldredge said. That happens more often then the other. Especially since most of your fish are peaceful fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

and especially since most fish LOVE fish eyes. Most of the time, you won't find a fish that has passed its time with an eye, and or lower intestines/stomach.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

One time I was at a new LSF and was watching the fish for a bit and noticed a few fish were dead and they were pecking at the dead fish so like everyone said that could have been the cause. Actually I recently lost a guppy and turned on the light's in the morning and saw my dead guppy and them pecking at it. For some reason the eye balls go first because in all instances I have noticed the eyes were gone. Kind of gross but just wanted to let you know that it's quite possible.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Is anyone else really tempted to just sit up all night and watch the fish.... just to see what happens?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ummm, lol no I'll pass on that one. I prefer sleep


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Is anyone else really tempted to just sit up all night and watch the fish.... just to see what happens?


Alright Im a geek, I admit it, LOL. Yes I would want to stay up all night to see what happens. It won't happen though, I need my sleep too much! Every night I lay in bed watching TV and my fishies and snuggling my dogs. It's very relaxing watching fish before you go to sleep. What's not relaxing is my dogs trying to lay on my neck choking me. :?


----------

